# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz on Sunday 3/8/08

## joxville

This weeks quiz has now been compiled. I think it's going to be quite hard however you may want to have pen and paper handy because there will be a very generous bonus at the end of both parts. 

After first ten questions I want to know the common link. The bonus points to first three will be 10, 7 & 5 points. The same will apply to part 2 of the quiz. 

Hopefully we can get it done without too many server problems.

As usual, it kick's off at 8.30pm

See you then quizzer's
Joxville

----------


## wifie

Intriguing - lookin forward to it!  :Smile:

----------


## canuck

Joxville, it sounds fabulous. But alas, I may be late, quite late. Good luck with it all and hopefully the revolving door will not be working its magic tomorrow night.

----------


## stiggy

Sorry jox we are away on hols and don't know if there is a wifi link there, but good luck.

----------


## laguna2

Awwwwwwwwwww Joxy - you said that the questions would be easy!  ::  I even told you what my specialist subject was!

Will try my best to be there though - if only to cause chaos  ::   :Wink:

----------


## joxville

Sorry to all involved that I couldn't be quizmaster. Tried in vain from 7.15pm to get on internet but problems with wireless connections prevented me from doing so. A huge thanks and virtual bunch of flowers to Wifie for stepping in to help with only 30 mins to prepare a quiz. I'll save mine for another time.

Joxville

PS Wifie, I luv ya x

----------

